# My 20g Tall Eclipse Tank



## LovinLiveBearer (Nov 26, 2007)

Hey guys. I rearange the tank that I have been working on for the last few months and though that I would share since so many of you have helped me out so much in the last few months. Let me know what you think and if you have any ideas that could help me out. I am trying to find a store that has fast low growing plants to make it more green in there. That is my goal...more green.


----------



## LovinLiveBearer (Nov 26, 2007)

*More pics*

I couldn't decide...so here are a couple more.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Very nice LLB

TR


----------



## plasma19 (Dec 14, 2006)

nice setup, the wood and the gravel go nicely


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

my personal experience with "tall" tanks is, they are harder to keep "clean". with the small surface area it limits the natural gas exchange causing even more build up of nitrates. The bubbles and plants you have will help with that. I also had a problem with live plants in tall tanks too as you'll need more light that normal to get to the "good" light to the bottom the plants need to thrive. Maybe not too much of a problem in a 20 tall but I had a 45 show that was 36X36X12 and even a double tube 36" fixture wasn't enough lighting for the plants 36" deep in the tank. 

Also taller tanks need high flow of water to keep things moving the bubbles will help with that as well but make sure to keep your filters strainer clear of plant debris as that will impede it's flow significantly.


----------



## LovinLiveBearer (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks for the advice. I have not been able to find 15 inch lights that come in more than 15 watts. Everyone has told me I will need to upgrade but that is the size of the eclipse and the tank. I am saving money so I can get a larger tank. I want like 100g. The tank is actually really easy to clean....I get wet when I stick my arm in but thats ok. I purchased a python vacuum and it helps so much. I do need to clear the plants off the filter....I took these pictures like 30 minutes after I rearranged the tank so I had not gotten to it. I actually forgot so thank you for the reminder.


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

Measure the inside of your fixture from inside edge to inside edge. If it's a standard 20H it should be about 24" unless you have a different than "normal" hood on there. the 15" bulb is standard for a 10gal tank but there should be a few inches of empty space on either side of the bulb. What you can do is get a retro fit kit and if it is indeed close to 24" you can put a 55w CF (compact Fluorescent) bulb in there. Now 55w Might be a tad much if you are not going to get into c02 dosing but there's a 36w version also . Personally I'd go with the 55w I've got one on a 20l and it's great and I still don't c02 dose with the 20l. 

this is where I get all my kits from as their reflector is the best I've found and their prices are on par with just about everyone else for what you're getting. http://www.ahsupply.com/index.html

If you order from them keep in mind bulbs do not come with the kits ... you have to order bulbs separate ... I've made that mistake before 

This is why I get their kits http://www.ahsupply.com/Comparison.htm


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

nice tank

self stocking fish !!!


----------

